# Please support project OPPtimizer



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you are interested in overclocking your Droid Bionic, please support Tekahuna!!!
He is bringing the real deal to your device. I believe this project is very important for the development of the Bionic because it will allow us to obtain the knowledge to move forward and do all those things we loved about the X.
This is a huge leap forward in developement!
Show your appreciation!

The website
http://code.google.com/p/opptimizer/

Donate here
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=2U6UYCV9LCCPA


----------

